# Scottish Stream Biotope/Wabi-Kusa



## FelixAvery (Jan 11, 2007)

Hey man (oh henry get off the phone)

I did this for our common room in school

























tank stats

60X20X22 cm
Small interpet internal filter - with purigen, sponge and eheim pro media
15w desklamp

it is basically a wabi-kusa
this is going to contain some wildcaught fishes from a stream and also wildcaught inverts

hope you likee


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

thats loverly id be tempted to throw in a heater and some glowlight tetras though


----------



## FelixAvery (Jan 11, 2007)

heater wudent be needed i think
that light produces enough heat to keep the tank 24c


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

oooo, arnt scottish fish going to hate that? surely theyd be comfier quiet a bit cooler?


----------



## FelixAvery (Jan 11, 2007)

probly but they will just hae tae cope ya bam
haggis FTW

or i might not be bothered cathing fish and just get some from work lol
maybe sae's or wcm?
any ideas, i just want ones that look natural


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

hahaha "bam haggis"? i know bam means idiot but where does haggis fit into this 
how about panda corydoras dont know how many you'd be able to keep but theyd look good
or 3 spine stickle backs but i dont know how big they get off hand


----------



## Simoriax (Jul 13, 2005)

Go native. Not many scottish biotopes around here


----------



## FelixAvery (Jan 11, 2007)

lol garuf bam means someone whos just to much of a rebel 
simoriax, yeh i wanna go native but as garuf implied most fish will get huge
but i will try and catch some by "jilly jarring" 
jilly being the auld scottish word for jam
basically you put bredcrumbes in a empty jam jar wait untill fish swim in then yank it out the water

anyone got a good link to show me just what kinda fish live in scottish streams?


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

not a link so much but a refrence, dont laugh, but childrens books on pond dipping will give you the most common types that are easily caught, my little sisters got one somewhere i dig it out and post up what i get for you (Y)


----------



## Matthew Mahling (Sep 4, 2005)

Looks grand Felix keep up the great work.


----------



## sandiegoryu (Feb 15, 2006)

awesome! I wish i had a stream nearby... Only plants I could use for wabi-kusa are from my aquarium and I'm trying to convert them to emersed form. My rotala rotundifolia is rotting at the tip :-(.


----------



## cody6766 (Mar 15, 2007)

If you're going to be near the stream for a long time you can always just catch and release as the fish out grow your tank. nice set up, btw


----------



## FelixAvery (Jan 11, 2007)

it probly wont matter much as i will only have the tank for the summer, then im going to be installing it in our common room probly with some shop bought fishes (all the guys want sharks and the girls want bettas lol)


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

you should make that a corydora tank. I saw a tank set up just for Cories that was really shallow, just like that, almost a puddle-pond idea. Just maybe get some sorta of floating plant in that that could produce a little shade for the light sensitive cories. Nice, no doubt, but some cories would add a simple but beautiful touch. Peppers or Pandas I think, or bronze too.


----------



## FelixAvery (Jan 11, 2007)

thats a nice idea, i will consider that if i cant catch fish
are corydora sensetive to water temperature?
ie do they need warmer water?


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

yeah corries dont like the cold i lost 2 albino ones in a power cut when the temp was about 20, youd only need a 25w heater for such a small amount of water, heater cables might even do it if you bury them in more sand (?)


----------



## FelixAvery (Jan 11, 2007)

looks like corys are out of the question then, i will probly just get some WCM


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

id go for cories and just get a heater you could easily hide one behind that island?

and just what are wmc?


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

they are WCMM, and it stands for White Cloud Mountain Minnow. The only thing I see being a problem with the WCM is that they are a schooling fish and like to swim alot. Would there be enough water for a species like that? They are definitely hardy enough for a tank like that, and temperature for sure, but the only concern now with them is space. If the wattage in the light was high enough and given the inside room temp, cories still might work, but they do need to be kept at a certain temp.


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

if not corys how about one of these, http://www.axolotl.org/index.htm


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

ewwww.....hahaha. I'd be scared of those crawling out or something


----------



## FelixAvery (Jan 11, 2007)

eww indeed, would fire belly newts work in this?
and if so what are the cons of keeping them i heard they are difficult?


----------



## fish_lover0591 (Nov 11, 2006)

http://www.centralpets.com/animals/reptiles/salamanders/sal2541.html

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chinese_Fire_Belly_Newt

those links should give you some info on them


----------

